# Four-Letter Words



## okiedave (Jul 5, 2016)

A man is recovering from surgery when a nurse asks him how he is feeling.

"I'm O.K. but I didn't like the four-letter-word the doctor used in surgery," he answered.

"What did he say," asked the nurse.

"OOPS!"


----------



## joe black (Jul 5, 2016)

OOPS...not a good word for an operating room.


----------

